# Software for karaoke



## NIR (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello!

Our local FOSS community is going to celebrate the Software Freedom Day and we're planning some activities. We thought that music will allow us to form a nice atmosphere so we're looking for FOSS software to work with KAR(?) and other karaoke file formats so visitors will be able to sing songs.

Could anyone suggest the software of this kind for UNIX-like platforms?


----------



## twllnbrck (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe you could try audio/py-karaoke. But Im not sure what formats it supports..


----------

